# Siate sinceri



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


no


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Lo saprei io, e tanto basterebbe


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Ma stai facendo un'indagine di mercato?


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma stai facendo un'indagine di mercato?


Secondo me la sta prendendo un po' alla lontana, facendoci molti moooolti giri attorno...
Dalle tempo, su (sempre la solita impaziente  )!


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Sincero..vivo una relazione in cui non ho neppure la tentazione. Non perché  sia invisibile a ciò che mi gravità attorno. .ma perché  siamo complici anche in questo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Secondo me la sta prendendo un po' alla lontana, facendoci molti moooolti giri attorno...
> Dalle tempo, su (sempre la solita impaziente  )!



No mi serve per conoscere le vostre idee, in realtà non ho molto da dire, solo tanti pensieri e idee


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Secondo me la sta prendendo un po' alla lontana, facendoci molti moooolti giri attorno...
> Dalle tempo, su (sempre la solita impaziente  )!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Bone...che poi vi lamentate se si svuota il Forum..e date la colpa si verdi..ai rossi. .. 

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sincero..vivo una relazione in cui non ho neppure la tentazione. Non perché  sia invisibile a ciò che mi gravità attorno. .ma perché  siamo complici anche in questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Sei molto fortunato allora


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> No mi serve per conoscere le vostre idee, in realtà non ho molto da dire, solo tanti pensieri e idee


Esponici i tuoi pensieri e le tue idee, allora. A noi piace ascoltare 
E il dialogo è più fluido se lo si porta avanti da ambo le parti. La sfilza di domande invece sa un po' di interrogatorio 



Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bone...che poi vi lamentate se si svuota il Forum..e date la colpa si verdi..ai rossi. ..
> 
> Buscopann


Uff, sono stata così maldestra nel mio tentativo di mediazione?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sei molto fortunato allora


Si. Lo so 

Devo dire però che spesso le persone non fanno molto per andarsene a cercare questa fortuna. Talvolta ci si innamora di persone di cui non sappiamo niente :singleeye:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Esponici i tuoi pensieri e le tue idee, allora. A noi piace ascoltare
> E il dialogo è più fluido se lo si porta avanti da ambo le parti. La sfilza di domande invece sa un po' di interrogatorio
> 
> 
> ...


Più che una mediazione me pareva un'arringa (con due R eh?) :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più che una mediazione me pareva un'arringa (con due R eh?) :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma chi hai letto, scusa?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma chi hai letto, scusa?


Uff...stiamo mandando in vacca il trend.  Me ne assumo la piena responsabilità. Passami il cilicio :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uff...stiamo mandando in vacca il trend.  Me ne assumo la piena responsabilità. Passami il cilicio :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Ti cionco io direttamente, viè qua :kick:


(andiamo a farci un giro :singleeye


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si. Lo so
> 
> Devo dire però che spesso le persone non fanno molto per andarsene a cercare questa fortuna. Talvolta ci si innamora di persone di cui non sappiamo niente :singleeye:
> 
> Buscopann


Capita anche quello, ma è la vita


----------



## Piperita (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Esponici i tuoi pensieri e le tue idee, allora. A noi piace ascoltare
> E il dialogo è più fluido se lo si porta avanti da ambo le parti. La sfilza di domande invece sa un po' di interrogatorio


Chiedo venia. Le mie idee si compongono man mano, è come scoprirsi lentamente, cerco di conoscermi meglio visto che fino a poco tempo fa era una sconosciuta a me stessa


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Chiedo venia. Le mie idee si compongono man mano, è come scoprirsi lentamente, cerco di conoscermi meglio visto che fino a poco tempo fa era una sconosciuta a me stessa


Conosco la sensazione... ed è un gran casino, almeno inizialmente (e la durata dell' 'inizialmente' non è quantificabile a priori ).
Nessuno ha fretta qui. Forse tu, di vederci un po' più chiaro, ma correre non serve. 
Quanti anni hai?
E a cosa si deve questo cambio di prospettiva nella tua vita?
Se ti va di dirlo, eh... Niente forzature. Solo per aiutarci a capire ^^


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Secondo me la sta prendendo un po' alla lontana, facendoci molti moooolti giri attorno...
> Dalle tempo, su (sempre la solita impaziente  )!


Io impaziente?! 
Decisamente!!!


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Non tradirei.Perche in seguito non riuscirei a viverla serenamente,la prima che andrebbe in crisi sarei io....


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non tradirei.Perche in seguito non riuscirei a viverla serenamente,la prima che andrebbe in crisi sarei io....



Ciao

"il saper tradire, richiede palle (cit.)" ... 


sienne


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Conosco la sensazione... ed è un gran casino, almeno inizialmente (e la durata dell' 'inizialmente' non è quantificabile a priori ).
> Nessuno ha fretta qui. Forse tu, di vederci un po' più chiaro, ma correre non serve.
> Quanti anni hai?
> E a cosa si deve questo cambio di prospettiva nella tua vita?
> Se ti va di dirlo, eh... Niente forzature. Solo per aiutarci a capire ^^


Non sono una ragazzina ma ho come vissuto sotto una campana di vetro e osservato il mondo da lontano...adesso sono un pò stanca di farlo


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


ma non te lo diranno mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma non te lo diranno mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non è vero.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.


intendo quelli che lo farebbero


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma non te lo diranno mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbeh io ci ho provato


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Vabbeh io ci ho provato


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Io sono stata amante. Ho avuto l'amante. Ho tradito. E sono stata "fedele" (o quella roba lì per vincolo). 

Sempre fatto i conti con me stessa però...

cosa c'entrano "gli altri"???

Tu non tradisci perchè hai paura?


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono stata amante. Ho avuto l'amante. Ho tradito. E sono stata "fedele" (o quella roba lì per vincolo).
> 
> Sempre fatto i conti con me stessa però...
> 
> ...


Anche ma non solo. Direi condizionamenti vari


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Anche ma non solo. Direi condizionamenti vari


Per esempio, quali?


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per esempio, quali?


Ad esempio l'immagine che hanno gli altri di me


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ad esempio l'immagine che hanno gli altri di me


E come fai a sapere l'immagine che gli altri hanno di te?


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come fai a sapere l'immagine che gli altri hanno di te?


Me lo dicono


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Me lo dicono


TI dicono quello che vedono o ti dicono quello che si aspettano da te?

....ma te lo dicono tipo descrizione? O tipo attese dichiarate? 

...che figata! Io sarei curiosa me lo dicessero, ma raramente avviene


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ad esempio l'immagine che hanno gli altri di me


e che te frega di quello che pensano gli altri?


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> TI dicono quello che vedono o ti dicono quello che si aspettano da te?
> 
> ....ma te lo dicono tipo descrizione? O tipo attese dichiarate?
> 
> ...che figata! Io sarei curiosa me lo dicessero, ma raramente avviene


Non è così bello come credi, devi sempre essere all'altezza delle aspettative degli altri


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è così bello come credi, devi sempre essere all'altezza delle aspettative degli altri


eh..le aspettative...

ma gli altri te le dichiarano? 

e poi, perchè DEVI essere all'altezza?

Chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è così bello come credi, devi sempre essere all'altezza delle aspettative degli altri


devi perchè ce li hai abituati


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e che te frega di quello che pensano gli altri?


Mi importa sì. Ho faticato tanto per raggiungere degli obiettivi e non voglio perdere nulla di ciò che ho conquistato


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh..le aspettative...
> 
> ma gli altri te le dichiarano?
> 
> ...


Devo ricordarmi di non aprire più thread che possano portarti a farmi fare tutte ste domande...


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> devi perchè ce li hai abituati


Credo di sì, ma non me ne sono resa conto


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi importa sì. Ho faticato tanto per raggiungere degli obiettivi e non voglio perdere nulla di ciò che ho conquistato


allora non devi
vuoi
è diverso


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Credo di sì, ma non me ne sono resa conto


capita
per me è uguale
sono tutti abituati che io dico di sì
aiuto
sono disponibile
se nn lo fai diventi stronza

però a me nn mi aiuta mai nessuno


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo ricordarmi di non aprire più thread che possano portarti a farmi fare tutte ste domande...


E' che sono curiosa! 

ma proprio un sacco :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi importa sì. Ho faticato tanto per raggiungere degli obiettivi e non voglio perdere nulla di ciò che ho conquistato


botte piena e moglie ubriaca... (sulla falsariga delle frasi fatte) Devi vedere a che ci tieni di più. A la tua coerenza "interna" o a quello che credi gli altri vogliano di te.


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> botte piena e moglie ubriaca... (sulla falsariga delle frasi fatte) Devi vedere a che ci tieni di più. A la tua coerenza "interna" o a quello che credi gli altri vogliano di te.


Esatto! Vorrei tutto e credo di meritarlo.


----------



## drusilla (19 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto! Vorrei tutto e credo di meritarlo.


Magnifico! Mi piacciono le persone ambiziose, affamate di vita allora escogita qualcosa per riuscirci.


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Magnifico! Mi piacciono le persone ambiziose, affamate di vita allora escogita qualcosa per riuscirci.


Sono qui per capire come fare:rotfl:


----------



## Nuvola71 (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


No


----------



## meglio_non_sapere (30 Settembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


...non mi è venuto in mente nemmeno ora che sono stato tradito io


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sincero..vivo una relazione in cui non ho neppure la tentazione. Non perché  sia invisibile a ciò che mi gravità attorno. .ma perché  siamo complici anche in questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Cosa intendi complici anche in questo ?


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


No universale.


----------



## Piperita (2 Ottobre 2016)

Nessuno che tradirebbe...siete troppo bravi per i miei gusti


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?





Piperita ha detto:


> Nessuno che tradirebbe...siete troppo bravi per i miei gusti


Puo anche essere che qualcuno sia preso dentro il suo rapporto da non provare desiderio per altri sai.

Non è una questione solo meccanica, di causa effetto, pragmatica, animalesca, c'è anche altro.

Ti faccio notare che tradire senza pensare alle conseguenze per se ( e intendo dentro di se ) e per le persone che ci stanno accanto è una idea che hanno praticamente quasi tutte le persone infedeli, poi in realtà non molti ci riescono.

C'è chi si applica con impegno alla cosa con buoni risultati pratici ma non sempre con altrettanto buoni risultati sul piano della propria autostima, soddisfarsi fisicamente e titillare il nostro ego per le conquiste sarà anche appagante ma per moltissime persone non basta.

Non basta perchè la maggior parte di noi noi tende all' infinito, alla ricerca di una ragione che permei i nostri comportamenti ed alla "migliore" visione di se e non è facile provare compiacimento delle nostre contraddizioni quando manchiamo alle nostre promesse.


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Nessuno che tradirebbe...siete troppo bravi per i miei gusti


io te l'avevo detto....


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Nessuno che tradirebbe...siete troppo bravi per i miei gusti


Salvo qualche sincero 'NO' credo che la realtà in risposta alla tua domanda corrisponde ad un sostanziosissimo SI...


----------



## Piperita (4 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Puo anche essere che qualcuno sia preso dentro il suo rapporto da non provare desiderio per altri sai.
> 
> Non è una questione solo meccanica, di causa effetto, pragmatica, animalesca, c'è anche altro.
> 
> ...


Meglio così, evidentemente vivete rapporti di coppia appaganti, ma non significa che sia per tutti così e non è giusto giudicare, nella vita c'è a chi va bene e a chi no. Io per prima un tempo giudicavo, adesso capisco che le variabili all'interno della coppia possono essere così tante e non mi permetto più di farlo.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Meglio così, evidentemente vivete rapporti di coppia appaganti, ma non significa che sia per tutti così e non è giusto giudicare, nella vita c'è a chi va bene e a chi no. Io per prima un tempo giudicavo, adesso capisco che le variabili all'interno della coppia possono essere così tante e non mi permetto più di farlo.


Se tutti fossero sicuri di non essere scoperti arriveremmo a percentuali bulgare in fatto di tradimenti, altro che...:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Meglio così, evidentemente vivete rapporti di coppia appaganti, ma non significa che sia per tutti così e non è giusto giudicare, nella vita c'è a chi va bene e a chi no. Io per prima un tempo giudicavo, adesso capisco che le variabili all'interno della coppia possono essere così tante e non mi permetto più di farlo.


Guarda, io ritengo che ( udite udite ) giudicare il comportamento altrui sia un mio diritto.
Non ne posso più di sto cazzo  - che tanto va bene tutto - di politicamente corretto etc...

Non ne posso più di questa etica flessibile al  "tanto facciamo come cazzo ci pare " che tanto va bene tutto.

Rivendico la mia diversità, da selvaggio e uomo all'antica, perchè io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare te, (te generico) come persona, da come ti esponi o da quanto lasci trasparire,.... ma avere una opinione sulle tue azioni (Tue sempre generico ) e su quello che fai si. A oltre cinquanta anni me lo posso permettere, credo di avere una mia idea ben precisa di cosa sia giusto e cosa no e per me ingannare la persona che si dice di amare è una cosa deplorevole.

Perchè vedi, è facile lamentarsi ad esempio dei politici che rubano, che ingannano, che tradiscono ed è altrettanto facile crogiolarsi pierinisticamente sul fatto di riuscire a "farsi" qualcuno alle spalle di chi ci vuole bene, salvo lamentarsi e piangere il nostro amor perduto quando si passa (poi) da carnefici a vittime di un comportamento simile al nostro.

Io non ce l'ho con chi fa quello che pensa sia giusto, per quanto lontano sia dal mio modo di pensare, l'ho con quelli che pensano che stare in società sia la gara a chi è più furbo, a chi si fa i cazzi suoi perchè riesce a pugnalare gli altri meglio, a chi si trova sempre le giustificazioni per tutte le nefandezze che fa.

La coerenza, mia cara, la coerenza è la merce più preziosa dell' universo. il saper fare e dire adeguato a quello che si crede, questo serve a noi tutti, al nostro tempo, non la giustificazione piagnucolosa per non aver fatto i compiti per casa.


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda, io ritengo che ( udite udite ) giudicare il comportamento altrui sia un mio diritto.
> Non ne posso più di sto cazzo  - che tanto va bene tutto - di politicamente corretto etc...
> 
> Non ne posso più di questa etica flessibile al  "tanto facciamo come cazzo ci pare " che tanto va bene tutto.
> ...


E io ti quoto.

Sono d'accordo anche sul fatto che non ci si possa permettere un giudizio sulla persona a livello pubblico o sociale, o comunque che non sia corretto esprimerlo, se lo si ha.
Ma a livello personale e "privato" è una cosa che facciamo sempre tutti i giorni e con tutti coloro che incontriamo, e, anzi, guai se non lo facciamo e se lo facciamo con troppa superficialità.

Il giudicare gli altri è quello che ci consente di evitare il venditore/consulente subdolo e i suoi "consigli", di non aprire ai malintenzionati, di non intraprendere relazioni personali strette con individui che hanno comportamenti che finirebbero per danneggiarci o farci del male.

E' qualcosa di indispensabile e dalla nostra abilità a giudicare spesso dipende la nostra qualità della vita, IMO.


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E io ti quoto.
> 
> Sono d'accordo anche sul fatto che non ci si possa permettere un giudizio sulla persona a livello pubblico o sociale, o comunque che non sia corretto esprimerlo, se lo si ha.
> Ma a livello personale e "privato" è una cosa che facciamo sempre tutti i giorni e con tutti coloro che incontriamo, e, anzi, guai se non lo facciamo e se lo facciamo con troppa superficialità.
> ...


Non ho più verdi .... quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè vedi, è facile lamentarsi ad esempio dei politici che rubano, che ingannano, che tradiscono ed è altrettanto facile crogiolarsi pierinisticamente sul fatto di riuscire a "farsi" qualcuno alle spalle di chi ci vuole bene, salvo lamentarsi e piangere il nostro amor perduto quando si passa (poi) da carnefici a vittime di un comportamento simile al nostro.
> 
> Io non ce l'ho con chi fa quello che pensa sia giusto, per quanto lontano sia dal mio modo di pensare, l'ho con quelli che pensano che stare in società sia la gara a chi è più furbo, a chi si fa i cazzi suoi perchè riesce a pugnalare gli altri meglio, a chi si trova sempre le giustificazioni per tutte le nefandezze che fa.
> 
> La coerenza, mia cara, la coerenza è la merce più preziosa dell' universo. il saper fare e dire adeguato a quello che si crede, questo serve a noi tutti, al nostro tempo, non la giustificazione piagnucolosa per non aver fatto i compiti per casa.


Bellissimo post.:up:


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto! Vorrei tutto e credo di meritarlo.


Ammesso che tu sappia però quello che vuoi veramente. Ho dei seri dubbi.

Alla domanda iniziale che poni, quella sul bimbo che ruba la marmellata in sostanza, non c'è bisogno di risponderti. Si tratta di un argomento a parte rispetto a quelle che dovrebbero essere le tue, seppur indefinite, ragioni. Come tale merita un trattato in altra sede. In altre parole non avrei nessun problema a risponderti se non fosse che la questione è soggettiva e soprattutto non può essere circostanziata solo dalle condizioni che poni tu.

Qualcosa ti indica la luna e ti aspetti che tutti stiano li, come te, a guardare il dito. Non capisci che trovarsi nella tua condizione è un fatto del tutto soggettivo. Mentre tu releghi il tradimento al pari del furto di un bimbo che si impossessa di qualcosa perché non visto, non parli del perché senti questa necessità, se non accennare al fatto che desideri avere tutto. Ovvero, il culo coperto dalla solita coperta delle persone a te care (posso immaginare in buona fede per la necessità di non deluderle) e la panza piena perché ultimamente pare che tu abbia iniziato a mal gestire i morsi della fame.

E' inutile che chiedi esperienze altrui al fine che ti si indichi un percorso che porta ad una meta di cui non hai la più pallida idea. Quello che posso dirti è che il tentativo di salvare capre e cavoli semplicemente perché vorresti tutto, a te personalmente, t'affossa più di quanto già non sei affossata. Pensa un po', questo è uno dei casi principe dove un tradimento può attecchire con molta facilità. Potresti tentare la carta del tradimento, ma rompere quella campana di vetro sarebbe per te la soluzione ideale. Pensi veramente che avere tutto sia la tua soluzione. Se ragioni per eccesso stai tranquilla che non c'è nulla che ti riempirà (parafrasando ) del tutto.


----------



## Piperita (5 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda, io ritengo che ( udite udite ) giudicare il comportamento altrui sia un mio diritto.
> Non ne posso più di sto cazzo  - che tanto va bene tutto - di politicamente corretto etc...
> 
> Non ne posso più di questa etica flessibile al  "tanto facciamo come cazzo ci pare " che tanto va bene tutto.
> ...


Ma non parlo di furbizia. Non mi piace l'idea di possesso che subentra nella coppia, io non appartengo a nessuno e nessuno mi appartiene, pertanto aborro la gelosia. Se posso concepire il tradimento nella coppia, non vale solo per un partner ma per entrambi.


----------



## Piperita (5 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ammesso che tu sappia però quello che vuoi veramente. Ho dei seri dubbi.
> 
> Alla domanda iniziale che poni, quella sul bimbo che ruba la marmellata in sostanza, non c'è bisogno di risponderti. Si tratta di un argomento a parte rispetto a quelle che dovrebbero essere le tue, seppur indefinite, ragioni. Come tale merita un trattato in altra sede. In altre parole non avrei nessun problema a risponderti se non fosse che la questione è soggettiva e soprattutto non può essere circostanziata solo dalle condizioni che poni tu.
> 
> ...


Ma il topic era intenzionalmente provocatorio. 
Io onestamente tutte queste certezze che avete voi non le ho, magari voi avete sofferto e allora avete reazioni nette e comprensibili ma se facessimo un sondaggio a livello mondiale non so cosa uscirebbe fuori...


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma il topic era intenzionalmente provocatorio.
> Io onestamente tutte queste certezze che avete voi non le ho, magari voi avete sofferto e allora avete reazioni nette e comprensibili ma se facessimo un sondaggio a livello mondiale non so cosa uscirebbe fuori...


Veramente tu hai lasciato intendere dell'altro. Ma vedo che preferisci nasconderti dietro modalità umaniste e indefinite.

In ogni caso, se proprio vuoi sapere la mia, è altamente improbabile che io possa trovarmi in una situazione del genere, semplicemente perché non me la cerco e soprattutto perché non ne sento la necessità. Se dovesse capitare mio malgrado un'occasione simile, so che nel momento storico in cui mi trovo il mio animo sarebbe il medesimo. Tra l'altro rispetto al passato sono ancora più imperturbabile, sono una roccia. Quindi ho certezze sul mio conto, non di certo su quello che mi circonda.

Ma ho ragionato anch'io come te in passato, guarda caso si è trattato per me del periodo personale più contraddittorio che ho attraversato, questo stesso forum ne contiene qualche traccia. Ma, per la cronaca, e a scanso di equivoci, posso affermare di non aver mai tradito. E questa è una certezza.

Semmai dovessi avere un simile colpo di testa, so anche perché lo farei. E di certo non la manderei a dire, tantomeno me ne andrei nascondendomi come un ladro.

Certo che sei forte, pretendi verità è tu tutto quello che sai dire è di non avere certezze. Guarda che c'è ipocrisia anche in questo atteggiamento di pseudo liberalismo se poi pretendi di salvarti la faccia insieme ai cavoli tuoi.


----------



## Piperita (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente tu hai lasciato intendere dell'altro. Ma vedo che preferisci nasconderti dietro modalità umaniste e indefinite.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio vuoi sapere la mia, è altamente improbabile che io possa trovarmi in una situazione del genere, semplicemente perché non me la cerco e soprattutto perché non ne sento la necessità. Se dovesse capitare mio malgrado un'occasione simile, so che nel momento storico in cui mi trovo il mio animo sarebbe il medesimo. Tra l'altro rispetto al passato sono ancora più imperturbabile, sono una roccia. Quindi ho certezze sul mio conto, non di certo su quello che mi circonda.
> 
> ...


Il mio percorso è opposto al tuo. Ho trascorso la vita ad avere certezze, sono stata sin da ragazzina ferma sulle mie posizioni, sempre. Adesso che ho raggiunto una certa età e facendo un resoconto della mia vita, mi rendo conto che non tutto era come pensavo che fosse. Si tratta di maturazione a mio parere e non capisco perché ti sembra così strano


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


1) Sicuramente è una componente che può influenzare determinate scelte. Non per niente da sempre esiste la punizione per i reati e per le cattive azioni commesse dai bambini
2) "Se" ipoteticamente si potessero vivere due ma anche tre o quattro vite sentimentali parallele, con la sicurezza che non si incrocino mai, non potremmo neppure parlare di tradimento. E' una tematica affrontata anche in campo cinematografico (chi si ricorda anche il Nichetti di "Stefano quantestorie"?). Ma, giustamente, è pura fantasia. Nella realtà il tradimento comporta un margine di rischio e conseguenze dolorose per il partner, quindi è eticamente negativo anche quando non viene scoperto. 
Ragionando per fantasie, invece, a me piacerebbe vivere più vite. 
La mia, poi vorrei essere un single, in un'altra fare 5 figli, in un'altra ancora girare il mondo e avere donne quando capita. Poi, nella vita, si sceglie quello che ci è più congeniale.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Chi ha letto questa domanda,a meno che non sia una persona che si guarda continuamente intorno sospirando su quante occasioni si sta lasciando scappare solo per paura ,risponderà si.
Perche chi ha bisogno di qualcosa di più di un buco da tappare o da farsi tappare ,del tradimento generico impunito non se ne fa nulla,non se ne fa proprio nulla nemmeno del tappabuchi.
La stessa persona probabilmente risponderà NI o SI se in quel momento ,nella sua vita si è affacciato qualcosa che egli ritiene degno di attenzione.Queso è il caso in cui il tradimento fa paura.
Qualche scopata è praticamente impossibile da sgamare se la paura è solo quella della scoperta.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

La paura di venire scoperti c è sempre, poi c è chi è piu attrezzato mentalmente per fare in modo di mon essere beccato, chi meno.
Personalmente la risposta alla tua domanda, e si.
Ma io non sono geneticamente presisposta alla fedelta sessuale.
Sempre per mia esperienza, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che avendo la certezza matematica di non venire scoperto, non tradirebbe.


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ma è sufficiente la certezza di non essere scoperti a indurre al tradimento?
Io credo che  molti di noi, capitasse la persona "giusta", quella che fa valicare i confini della propria etica, accetterebbero senza eccessive remore il rischio di essere scoperti.
Non è la certezza dell'impunità a indurre alla tentazione.


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è sufficiente la certezza di non essere scoperti a indurre al tradimento?
> Io credo che  molti di noi, capitasse la persona "giusta", quella che fa valicare i confini della propria etica, accetterebbero senza eccessive remore il rischio di essere scoperti.
> Non è la certezza dell'impunità a indurre alla tentazione.


Esatto


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è la certezza dell'impunità a indurre alla tentazione.


L'altra sera parlavo con un amico del mio tradimento.
Quando gli ho accennato al fatto che tra me e la mia ex amante ci fossero parecchie amicizie/conoscenze in comune mi ha detto : 'ma sei pazzo ? Quelle sono le situazioni nelle quali vieni matematicamente scoperto. Se proprio lo devi fare fallo con qualcuna completamente estranea al tuo giro di conoscenze, se non è della tua città ma di una località limitrofa meglio ancora'.
Ora, premesso che il mio amico ha detto una cosa più che ovvia, mi sembra del pari ovvio che :
- più una persona è estranea ai tuoi giri più è difficile che si sappia in giro, quindi è più difficile che si venga scoperti, e quindi, in definitiva, è più facile che si riesca a rimanere impuniti. 
La certezza assoluta non c'è mai, magari con qualche accortezza si può abbassare sensibilmente la percentuale di rischio.
Questo per dire che non è certamente la certezza dell'impunità che induce alla tentazione, ma in molti casi - letta al contrario - è l'alta probabilità di essere beccati che fa desistere. E, sicuramente, la quasi certezza dell'impunità - o, comunque, un basso rischio - possono SICURAMENTE favorire certe situazioni...


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è sufficiente la certezza di non essere scoperti a indurre al tradimento?
> Io credo che  molti di noi, capitasse la persona "giusta", quella che fa valicare i confini della propria etica, accetterebbero senza eccessive remore il rischio di essere scoperti.
> Non è la certezza dell'impunità a indurre alla tentazione.


Questo infatti è quasi il nodo cruciale della questione.
Ma anche nel caso che citi, pur trattandosi di una persona "speciale", il tutto rimarrebbe confinato nell'ambito del tradimento che, adesso ditemi quello che vi pare, resterebbe soltanto tale e quindi torneremmo al punto di partenza.

Qui invece c'è chi parla di maturazione, e che aspira ad un miglioramento dello stile di vita e della sua qualità.
Qui non si tratta nemmeno di impunità, qui si tratta del fatto che ci si sente alienati e che si cerchi una via di fuga. Come la risolvi questa cosa se al contempo vuoi mantenere inalterata l'aspetto puritano della tua vita? In queste condizioni è molto facile che la si butti sul sesso ed altrettanto probabile che si sia costretti a servirsi del tradimento.

Altro che barattoli di marmellata. Qui c'è solo una cosa di sensato, strano a dirlo, ma è il percorso di piperita. La maturazione arriva attraverso esperienze e soprattutto errori. Probabilmente fra qualche anno la sentiremo parlare diversamente, ma nel frattempo auguri e ricordatevi di usare sempre il preservativo.

Comunque sia il tradimento arriva molto spesso laddove si ritiene impossibile, per svariati motivi, scardinare le regole della propria esistenza. C'è chi decide di infrangerle quelle regole e chi preferisce mantenere un atteggiamento più coerente alla propria situazione. Senza moralismi, qualsiasi persona potrebbe trovarsi in bilico tra queste due posizioni, credo che a seconda del momento storico personale però possa propendere fermamente per l'una o l'altra scelta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è sufficiente la certezza di non essere scoperti a indurre al tradimento?
> Io credo che  molti di noi, capitasse la persona "giusta", quella che fa valicare i confini della propria etica, accetterebbero senza eccessive remore il rischio di essere scoperti.
> Non è la certezza dell'impunità a indurre alla tentazione.


Quoto.


----------



## Piperita (6 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Sicuramente è una componente che può influenzare determinate scelte. Non per niente da sempre esiste la punizione per i reati e per le cattive azioni commesse dai bambini
> 2) "Se" ipoteticamente si potessero vivere due ma anche tre o quattro vite sentimentali parallele, con la sicurezza che non si incrocino mai, non potremmo neppure parlare di tradimento. E' una tematica affrontata anche in campo cinematografico (chi si ricorda anche il Nichetti di "Stefano quantestorie"?). Ma, giustamente, è pura fantasia. Nella realtà il tradimento comporta un margine di rischio e conseguenze dolorose per il partner, quindi è eticamente negativo anche quando non viene scoperto.
> Ragionando per fantasie, invece, a me piacerebbe vivere più vite.
> La mia, poi vorrei essere un single, in un'altra fare 5 figli, in un'altra ancora girare il mondo e avere donne quando capita. Poi, nella vita, si sceglie quello che ci è più congeniale.


Condivido in pieno. Anch'io vorrei vivere più vite ma la scelta che ho fatto non so se mi è congeniale, era quella che sembrava più logica a suo tempo...adesso non so se la rifarei


----------



## Piperita (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Questo infatti è quasi il nodo cruciale della questione.
> Ma anche nel caso che citi, pur trattandosi di una persona "speciale", il tutto rimarrebbe confinato nell'ambito del tradimento che, adesso ditemi quello che vi pare, resterebbe soltanto tale e quindi torneremmo al punto di partenza.
> 
> Qui invece c'è chi parla di maturazione, e che aspira ad un miglioramento dello stile di vita e della sua qualità.
> ...


Sai che c'è? Che mi sono rotta le palle di me stessa...la perfetta, controllata, precisa, pianificatrice, ordinata, meticolosa e adesso sono stanca. Ho sempre evitato i problemi, sempre aggirato gli ostacoli, non ho nessun vizio perché non voglio perdere il controllo su me stessa e adesso sono arrivata alla mia veneranda età, la vita comincia a sfuggirmi di mano e io mi rendo conto che non ho fatto troppe cose nella vita, che ho finto di vivere, che in fondo sono diversa da quella che credo e credono gli altri, se non al 100% almeno in parte e questa parte di me adesso scalcia e urla e ha bisogno di attenzioni e non può accettare che questa sia tutta la mia vita, che sarà anche piena di soddisfazioni ma che purtroppo non mi basta...non voglio morire con tutti questi dubbi


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno. Anch'io vorrei vivere più vite ma la scelta che ho fatto non so se mi è congeniale, era quella che sembrava più logica a suo tempo...*adesso non so se la rifarei*


Sulle fantasie non mi esprimo.
Penso che la sola cosa che si possa fare è cambiare. Ma non lo puoi fare, s'è capito. Guarda caso non sei nemmeno l'unica.


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Che mi sono rotta le palle di me stessa...la perfetta, controllata, precisa, pianificatrice, ordinata, meticolosa e adesso sono stanca. Ho sempre evitato i problemi, sempre aggirato gli ostacoli, non ho nessun vizio perché non voglio perdere il controllo su me stessa e adesso sono arrivata alla mia veneranda età, la vita comincia a sfuggirmi di mano e io mi rendo conto che non ho fatto troppe cose nella vita, che ho finto di vivere, che in fondo sono diversa da quella che credo e credono gli altri, se non al 100% almeno in parte e questa parte di me adesso scalcia e urla e ha bisogno di attenzioni e non può accettare che questa sia tutta la mia vita, che sarà anche piena di soddisfazioni ma che purtroppo non mi basta...non voglio morire con tutti questi dubbi


Non sei felice, è solo questo. Non confondere il potenziale numero di cose che potresti fare con i reali motivi che potrebbero costituire gioia nella tua vita.

La tua mi pare piuttosto la frenesia di chi si dimena, anche se solo con i pensieri al momento, non perché ha ben chiaro cosa debba fare, ma perché in qualche modo si sente legato e incastrato in una situazione. Il problema potrebbe stare nel fatto che non hai motivi di godere e gioire per quello che fai. Di solito quando facciamo cose per dovere non ci aspettiamo un ritorno passionale, quando invece facciamo cose per passione e per amore riusciamo ad essere felici e soddisfatti dal feedback che ne riceviamo, perché ricercato.

Si può sapere almeno a quanto corrisponde questa tua veneranda età?


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Che mi sono rotta le palle di me stessa...la perfetta, controllata, precisa, pianificatrice, ordinata, meticolosa e adesso sono stanca. Ho sempre evitato i problemi, sempre aggirato gli ostacoli, non ho nessun vizio perché non voglio perdere il controllo su me stessa e adesso sono arrivata alla mia veneranda età, la vita comincia a sfuggirmi di mano e io mi rendo conto che non ho fatto troppe cose nella vita, che ho finto di vivere, che in fondo sono diversa da quella che credo e credono gli altri, se non al 100% almeno in parte e questa parte di me adesso scalcia e urla e ha bisogno di attenzioni e non può accettare che questa sia tutta la mia vita, che sarà anche piena di soddisfazioni ma che purtroppo non mi basta...non voglio morire con tutti questi dubbi





JON ha detto:


> Non sei felice, è solo questo.



Sappiamo riconoscere davvero la felicità per poterla trovare?
Oggi la nostra vita è improntata sulla stimolazione continua del desiderio, destinato in massima parte ad essere frustrato.
Ed è qualcosa che ci rende sempre meno liberi.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sappiamo riconoscere davvero la felicità per poterla trovare?
> *Oggi la nostra vita è improntata sulla stimolazione continua del desiderio*, destinato in massima parte ad essere frustrato.
> Ed è qualcosa che ci rende sempre meno liberi.


Finchè non comprendi che tutto questo è effimero. Da quel momento hai la possibilità, non diciamo la certezza, di vedere quello vuoi veramente.


----------



## Piperita (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sappiamo riconoscere davvero la felicità per poterla trovare?
> Oggi la nostra vita è improntata sulla stimolazione continua del desiderio, destinato in massima parte ad essere frustrato.
> Ed è qualcosa che ci rende sempre meno liberi.


Questa è una bella domanda. Credo di sì e onestamente non ho mai basato la mia vita sul desiderio o sulla ricerca dello stesso anzi ho uno spirito di abnegazione non indifferente


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Finchè non comprendi che *tutto questo è effimero*. Da quel momento hai la possibilità, non diciamo la certezza, di vedere *quello vuo*i veramente.


Io sto ancora cercando di comprendere cosa non è effimero.
Non è una questione facile.
Compreso che il possesso materiale lo è, ed è la questione più semplice da risolvere, dovrei pensare che di perenne, di duraturo vi possano essere, per esempio, i sentimenti.
Ma anche questi hanno rivelato la loro caducità, ampiamente.
L'amore, ma anche l'amicizia, hanno una loro effimera durata, al contrario del desiderio di essi, che rimane imperturbabile e tutt'altro che evanescente.
Ed è in questo desiderio che si annida la frustrazione, spesso, per molti di noi.
A volte penso che la costante ricerca di sesso, un altro desiderio che viene puntualmente sollecitato e richiamato da innumerevoli messaggi nella nostra società, possa in questo momento essere quasi un tentativo di riempire i vuoti lasciati dalla caducità di tutto il resto.
Io come altri non  ho una fede che mi sostiene, e la stessa vita ha una sua scadenza, una sua fine, un suo limite.


.. quello che vuoi... anche questo è desiderio.
E' desiderio di essere se stessi, ovvero di ottenere ciò che si vuole.
Fosse anche solo il riconoscimento della nostra esistenza.
Ma quanto è in ogni caso libero da condizionamenti?
Io per anni ho creduto di sapere quello che volevo, per poi trovare a ricredermi a esperienze avvenute.
E non mi riferisco al tradimento, che è uno dei tanti accadimenti che inducono a riflettere.
A 50 anni mi trovo a pensare alla precarietà delle nostre convinzioni.
Senza un supporto spirituale, che non potrà mai più venire nella mia vita, vi è la sensazione di esclusione da un percorso alternativo al soddisfacimento perpetuo dei desideri, di qualsiasi natura siano.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa è una bella domanda. Credo di sì e onestamente non ho mai basato la mia vita sul desiderio o sulla ricerca dello stesso anzi *ho uno spirito di abnegazione* non indifferente


Potrei scrivere la stessa cosa.
Di questo mio atteggiamento mi frustra il fatto che non sia funzionale a migliorare la visione che gli altri possono avere di me, anzi, in molti casi, è stato oggetto d'uso per essere funzionale al soddisfacimento dei bisogni altrui.


----------



## Piperita (8 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Potrei scrivere la stessa cosa.
> Di questo mio atteggiamento mi frustra il fatto che non sia funzionale a migliorare la visione che gli altri possono avere di me, anzi, in molti casi, è stato oggetto d'uso per essere funzionale al soddisfacimento dei bisogni altrui.


Forse dovresti cambiare registro allora


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

*Però*

Tutto il ragionamento si basa sul presupposto che se si fosse liberi ci sarebbero molte persone verso le quali si prova attrazione.
Se così non fosse cadrebbe tutto il ragionamento.


----------



## passante (9 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


e chi lo sa? la paura di essere scoperti è anche paura  di rovinare tutto, di far soffrire, di far male a una persona e si intreccia profondamente a quanto tu a questa persona tieni. si intreccia profondamente con l'amore che provi per lei, secondo me. è difficile scindere. chi lo sa. forse in un certo momento se avessi avuto la certezza sì, l'avrei fatto. ma chi lo sa, io non lo so.


----------



## Piperita (9 Ottobre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> e chi lo sa? la paura di essere scoperti è anche paura  di rovinare tutto, di far soffrire, di far male a una persona e si intreccia profondamente a quanto tu a questa persona tieni. si intreccia profondamente con l'amore che provi per lei, secondo me. è difficile scindere. chi lo sa. forse in un certo momento se avessi avuto la certezza sì, l'avrei fatto. ma chi lo sa, io non lo so.


Complimenti per la sincerità


----------



## spleen (9 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Complimenti per la sincerità


Perchè presumi che solo lui abbia risposto sinceramente?


----------



## spleen (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto il ragionamento si basa sul presupposto che se si fosse liberi ci sarebbero molte persone verso le quali si prova attrazione.
> Se così non fosse cadrebbe tutto il ragionamento.


Ma l'attrazione è una cosa, la volontà e l'agito un'altra.
E poi, voglio dire, se una persona non si sente più fatta per il rapporto di coppia puo pure far presente e cambiare.

Il problema è che si vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, i benefici del rapporto di coppia e la possibilità di fare un po come ci pare. Inseguendo qualcosa probabilmente di irraggiungibile.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma l'attrazione è una cosa, la volontà e l'agito un'altra.
> E poi, voglio dire, se una persona non si sente più fatta per il rapporto di coppia puo pure far presente e cambiare.
> 
> Il problema è che si vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, i benefici del rapporto di coppia e la possibilità di fare un po come ci pare. Inseguendo qualcosa probabilmente di irraggiungibile.


Questa è un'altra questione.
Io invidio chi prova attrazione facilmente.


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè presumi che solo lui abbia risposto sinceramente?


Lui mi sembra particolarmente sincero, per il solo fatto di avere il dubbio. Molto mi sembrano troppo fermi sulle loro posizioni e non significa che non siano sinceri ma credo sia frutto della loro sofferenza, quindi è una risposta condizionata


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma l'attrazione è una cosa, la volontà e l'agito un'altra.
> E poi, voglio dire, se una persona non si sente più fatta per il rapporto di coppia puo pure far presente e cambiare.
> 
> Il problema è che si vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, i benefici del rapporto di coppia e la possibilità di fare un po come ci pare. Inseguendo qualcosa probabilmente di irraggiungibile.


Non ti conosco ma da come scrivi sembri parecchio arrabbiato. Non c'è una cosa giusta e una sbagliata, si tratta di vedere le cose da punti di vista diversi sulla base delle esperienze che si hanno. Io, forse, al tuo posto parlerei come te e forse tu al mio posto parleresti come me...chi può saperlo?


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè presumi che solo lui abbia risposto sinceramente?


in effetti...


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ti conosco ma da come scrivi sembri parecchio arrabbiato. *Non c'è una cosa giusta e una sbagliata*, si tratta di vedere le cose da punti di vista diversi sulla base delle esperienze che si hanno. Io, forse, al tuo posto parlerei come te e forse tu al mio posto parleresti come me...chi può saperlo?


Se c'è una persona quanto di meno arrabbiata in merito alle questioni di coppia, guarda, quello sono io.

La contraddizione che si vive pensando che tutto sia "relativo" alla propria esperienza è quella che si ottiene dall'analisi della frase in neretto che non è un relativo, è un punto di vista assoluto. Ed è una frase di un moralismo o antimoralismo (facce della stessa medaglia) persino sprezzante.

Io ti invito, e lo ho già scritto, alla coerenza. E' legittimo cambiare opinioni nella vita, in ogni campo, ed è qua che funziona l'esperienza personale, se davvero pensi quello che dici, mettilo in pratica, se pensi di essere felice in altro modo, fallo, segui la tua natura e la tua nuova idea. Senza pretendere o cercare però per piacere delle giustificazioni:
-Che tanto siamo in fondo tutti così, che tanto se potessimo scoparci il mondo lo faremmo etc, perchè è di questo che sanno le tu domande: ricerca di conferme.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Se c'è una persona quanto di meno arrabbiata in merito alle questioni di coppia, guarda, quello sono io.
> 
> La contraddizione che si vive pensando che tutto sia "relativo" alla propria esperienza è quella che si ottiene dall'analisi della frase in neretto che non è un relativo, è un punto di vista assoluto. Ed è una frase di un moralismo o antimoralismo (facce della stessa medaglia) persino sprezzante.
> 
> ...


Vero.
E non è solo quello è anche perdere personalmente la bussola. Per scopicchiare? Boh!


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Se c'è una persona quanto di meno arrabbiata in merito alle questioni di coppia, guarda, quello sono io.
> 
> La contraddizione che si vive pensando che tutto sia "relativo" alla propria esperienza è quella che si ottiene dall'analisi della frase in neretto che non è un relativo, è un punto di vista assoluto. Ed è una frase di un moralismo o antimoralismo (facce della stessa medaglia) persino sprezzante.
> 
> ...


Ripeto di essere stata una persona molto sicura in passato e adesso crescendo ho messo in discussione tutto. Non cerco questo tipo di conferme, sono una persona molto selettiva e non andrei con chiunque per nessun motivo


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ripeto di essere stata una persona molto sicura in passato e adesso crescendo ho messo in discussione tutto. Non cerco questo tipo di conferme, sono una persona molto selettiva e non andrei con chiunque per nessun motivo


Quello che non ti è chiaro, secondo me è che non sei la sola a mettere in discussione tutto, sempre, di se stesso. 
Io, per me stesso, lo faccio per carattere.
Non ti devi illudere insomma di aver fatto un passo in avanti che altri, ottusi ed appagati non fanno.


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che non ti è chiaro, secondo me è che non sei la sola a mettere in discussione tutto, sempre, di se stesso.
> Io, per me stesso, lo faccio per carattere.
> Non ti devi illudere insomma di aver fatto un passo in avanti che altri, ottusi ed appagati non fanno.


Ma no, dico di aver fatto un passo aventi in confronto a come ero. Me ne stavo bella tranquilla, ferma e immobile e tutto sommato stavo bene, adesso sto molto peggio, piena di dubbi e rimpianti. 
Solo noto che voi avete delle risposte certe, che io non ho. Sicuramente siete più avanti voi che avete già vissuto questo periodo di dubbi e per questo mi rivolgo a voi
Vorrei capire da dove arrivano le vostre certezze, come avete fatto a raggiungerle , capire quale è la strada da seguire...mi sono persa e no riesco a trovare il bandolo della matassa


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma no, dico di aver fatto un passo aventi in confronto a come ero. Me ne stavo bella tranquilla, ferma e immobile e tutto sommato stavo bene, adesso sto molto peggio, piena di dubbi e rimpianti.
> Solo noto che voi avete delle risposte certe, che io non ho. Sicuramente siete più avanti voi che avete già vissuto questo periodo di dubbi e per questo mi rivolgo a voi
> Vorrei capire da dove arrivano le vostre certezze, come avete fatto a raggiungerle , capire quale è la strada da seguire...mi sono persa e no riesco a trovare il bandolo della matassa


Ognuno cerca il suo di equilibrio, non ci sono ricette, solo avvertimenti validi di stare in guardia, secondo me il percorso della consapevolezza non è una strada finita, che porta a qualcosa, è un modo di incamminarsi.

Per quanto mi riguarda mi sento solo di dirti che devi stare attenta a dove cercare, non sempre si trova soddisfazione in quello che si crede meglio per se stessi .... e non è una esortazione ad accontentarsi.


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanti di voi non tradiscono per paura di essere scoperti e di venire mollati?
> In tutta sincerità potete affermare che se vi venisse garantito che nessuno mai saprebbe del vostro tradimento, non tradireste?


Si, potrei affermarlo. Lo saprei io, e tanto mi basta per evitare.


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno cerca il suo di equilibrio, non ci sono ricette, solo avvertimenti validi di stare in guardia, secondo me il percorso della consapevolezza non è una strada finita, che porta a qualcosa, è un modo di incamminarsi.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi sento solo di dirti che devi stare attenta a dove cercare, non sempre si trova soddisfazione in quello che si crede meglio per se stessi .... e non è una esortazione ad accontentarsi.


Sì grazie, io prima di compiere anche il minimo passo ci penso due milioni di volte e pertanto rimango immobile.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì grazie, io prima di compiere anche il minimo passo ci penso due milioni di volte e pertanto rimango immobile.


You can't go on like this.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì grazie, io prima di compiere anche il minimo passo ci penso due milioni di volte e pertanto rimango immobile.


Mi resta oscuro il rapporto tra sentire di aver sempre fatto il proprio dovere e voler poi tradire.


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi resta oscuro il rapporto tra sentire di aver sempre fatto il proprio dovere e voler poi tradire.


Mi sono stancata di fare la brava ragazza


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sono stancata di fare la brava ragazza


Cosa vuol dire?
Sono le cose che fanno gli adolescenti per avere attenzione. Il ragionamento è più o meno questo: "Sono il/la figlio/a che non ti ha mai dato problemi? Ma adesso sono grande e te lo faccio vedere facendo qualcosa per la quale ti arrabbierai!"
Ma da adulti non è normale.
Si fanno le cose o non si fanno per sé non per dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno.


----------



## Piperita (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire?
> Sono le cose che fanno gli adolescenti per avere attenzione. Il ragionamento è più o meno questo: "Sono il/la figlio/a che non ti ha mai dato problemi? Ma adesso sono grande e te lo faccio vedere facendo qualcosa per la quale ti arrabbierai!"
> Ma da adulti non è normale.
> Si fanno le cose o non si fanno per sé non per dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno.


Infatti è per me, non voglio morire con dei rimpianti.
Sono stata perfetta e adesso mi predo una pausa, me lo merito. Voglio spazio per me e sogno di andare in giro da sola a conoscere gente. Ho vissuto la vita di una vecchia sin da quando ero ragazza, tutta casa e chiesa adesso voglio conoscere il mondo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Infatti è per me, non voglio morire con dei rimpianti.
> Sono stata perfetta e adesso mi predo una pausa, me lo merito. Voglio spazio per me e sogno di andare in giro da sola a conoscere gente. Ho vissuto la vita di una vecchia sin da quando ero ragazza, tutta casa e chiesa adesso voglio conoscere il mondo


Conoscere biblicamente?


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


>


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


>




Amo troppo i Peanuts!


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conoscere biblicamente?


Ma non so, vedremo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma non so, vedremo


Boh quando io mi sono stufata ho smesso di cucinare prelibatezze tutti i giorni non ho pensato di scopare il benzinaio. Non vedo nessuna assertività nel farlo.


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sono stancata di fare la brava ragazza


io questa cosa penso di poterla capire. (poi magari sbaglio). tu vedi il mondo, e lo abiti, in base a determinate angolazioni e punti di vista, da cui dipendono i tuoi orizzonti, le tue aspettative, le tue aspirazioni. 

poi succede qualcosa, un evento grosso oppure tanti piccolissimi eventi, per cui cominci a capire che il mondo lo puoi guardare anche da altre angolazioni cominci a capire che gli altri si comportando diversamente da te non perché sono i cattivi interpreti di quello scenario, ma perché in realtà si muovono su scenari diversi. e diversi scenari sono possibili.

mi pare che siano cambiamenti che in realtà accadono diverse volte nel corso della vita, ma alcune volte lo fanno in modo più drammatico. a me è accaduto di guardare le cose con occhi diversi e di voler uscire da qualcosa che mi limitava. è stato quando, di conseguenza, ho smesso di scopare random e mi sono fidanzato. che sembra l'opposto di quel che racconti tu, ma nel mio caso no.


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> io questa cosa penso di poterla capire. (poi magari sbaglio). tu vedi il mondo, e lo abiti, in base a determinate angolazioni e punti di vista, da cui dipendono i tuoi orizzonti, le tue aspettative, le tue aspirazioni.
> 
> poi succede qualcosa, un evento grosso oppure tanti piccolissimi eventi, per cui cominci a capire che il mondo lo puoi guardare anche da altre angolazioni cominci a capire che gli altri si comportando diversamente da te non perché sono i cattivi interpreti di quello scenario, ma perché in realtà si muovono su scenari diversi. e diversi scenari sono possibili.
> 
> mi pare che siano cambiamenti che in realtà accadono diverse volte nel corso della vita, ma alcune volte lo fanno in modo più drammatico. a me è accaduto di guardare le cose con occhi diversi e di voler uscire da qualcosa che mi limitava. è stato quando, di conseguenza, ho smesso di scopare random e mi sono fidanzato. che sembra l'opposto di quel che racconti tu, ma nel mio caso no.


In effetti è proprio l'opposto, prova a pensare se invece avessi fatto il percorso al contrario e dimmi cosa penseresti adesso


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh quando io mi sono stufata ho smesso di cucinare prelibatezze tutti i giorni non ho pensato di scopare il benzinaio. Non vedo nessuna assertività nel farlo.


E poi cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> E poi cosa hai fatto?


Ho utilizzato di più la gastronomia esselunga (Caprotti santo subito) :carneval:
Voglio dire che se sono stufa di cucinare non vado a scopare.
Se invece sono stufa di non scopare posso farlo. Ritengo giusto informarne il partner.
Insomma intendo che può essere che si sia sempre stati bravi come acquiescenza a regole date e non introiettate, ma non capisco la reazione diventando imbroglioni.


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho utilizzato di più la gastronomia esselunga (Caprotti santo subito) :carneval:
> Voglio dire che se sono stufa di cucinare non vado a scopare.
> Se invece sono stufa di non scopare posso farlo. Ritengo giusto informarne il partner.
> Insomma intendo che può essere che si sia sempre stati bravi come acquiescenza a regole date e non introiettate, ma non capisco la reazione diventando imbroglioni.


Io non voglio diventare imbrogliona, ho detto chiaramente cosa vorrei ma non è stato condiviso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io non voglio diventare imbrogliona, ho detto chiaramente cosa vorrei ma non è stato condiviso


Cosa? A chi?


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa? A chi?


Che volevo un rapporto più libero, al mio compagno


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che volevo un rapporto più libero, al mio compagno


Alla faccia del cadjdiod! Pardon.

Qui le cose sono due, o sei una povera vittima di reclusione o una mandrillona inespressa.

Ti chiedo scusa, ma per il fatto che tiri fuori una sllaba a post una rivelazione simile pare qualcosa di grosso.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che volevo un rapporto più libero, al mio compagno


Si vede che tiene a te.
Quale partner accetta serenamente che la compagna vada in giro cercando altri. Secondo me dovresti accettare che la vostra storia è finita e chiedere la separazione. Se è quello che vuoi.


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Alla faccia del cadjdiod! Pardon.
> 
> Qui le cose sono due, o sei una povera vittima di reclusione o una mandrillona inespressa.
> 
> Ti chiedo scusa, ma per il fatto che tiri fuori una sllaba a post una rivelazione simile pare qualcosa di grosso.


Magari non sono nessuna delle due e magari non scoprirò mai cosa sono realmente


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che tiene a te.
> Quale partner accetta serenamente che la compagna vada in giro cercando altri. Secondo me dovresti accettare che la vostra storia è finita e chiedere la separazione. Se è quello che vuoi.


Ma io chiedo libertà e concedo libertà e non voglio andare in giro a cercare gli altri, voglio solo sentirmi più libera. Ho desiderio di conoscere gente e non significa andarci a letto. Spesso mi sento soffocare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma io chiedo libertà e concedo libertà e non voglio andare in giro a cercare gli altri, voglio solo sentirmi più libera. Ho desiderio di conoscere gente e non significa andarci a letto. Spesso mi sento soffocare


Ma tu sei reclusa? È comunque la stessa cosa. Non vi capite. Che senso ha stare insieme?


----------



## Piperita (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei reclusa? È comunque la stessa cosa. Non vi capite. Che senso ha stare insieme?


Ha senso perché abbiamo costruito insieme e ci vogliamo bene, solo che io ho bisogno di stimoli mentali che lui non sa darmi e io mi sento appassire lentamente


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ha senso perché abbiamo costruito insieme e ci vogliamo bene, solo che io ho bisogno di stimoli mentali che lui non sa darmi e io mi sento appassire lentamente


Tieni presente che hai un carattere alquanto chiuso. A meno che lui non ti impedisca del tutto di sfogarti, è facile che la tua condizione dipenda principalmente da te.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ha senso perché abbiamo costruito insieme e ci vogliamo bene, solo che io ho bisogno di stimoli mentali che lui non sa darmi e io mi sento appassire lentamente


Boh mi ricordi un'altra utente che poi ha trovato stimoli mentali distribuendo sue fotografie in cui appariva discinta.
Non dico che tu possa fare la stessa cosa, ma non hai alcuna chiarezza di te e di quello che vuoi. Esprimi solo una generica inquietudine e parli di tradire come desiderio che vuoi immaginare di tutti.
Non si vuole bene a chi si sogna di tradire, fa sentire imprigionata, non ci dà stimoli, neppure se è un cane.


----------



## Piperita (12 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tieni presente che hai un carattere alquanto chiuso. A meno che lui non ti impedisca del tutto di sfogarti, è facile che la tua condizione dipenda principalmente da te.


Può darsi


----------



## Piperita (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh mi ricordi un'altra utente che poi ha trovato stimoli mentali distribuendo sue fotografie in cui appariva discinta.
> Non dico che tu possa fare la stessa cosa, ma non hai alcuna chiarezza di te e di quello che vuoi. Esprimi solo una generica inquietudine e parli di tradire come desiderio che vuoi immaginare di tutti.
> Non si vuole bene a chi si sogna di tradire, fa sentire imprigionata, non ci dà stimoli, neppure se è un cane.


Non è quello che cerco.
Se vivi tutta la vita con una persona certo che gli vuoi bene, tranne che è una persona odiosa e non è questo il caso


----------



## JON (12 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Può darsi


E' palese che accusi una qualche forma di restrizione. Meno chiara è l'origine di questa condizione. Penso che tu ti senta repressa ma l'aggravio di questa condizione sia dovuto dal tuo modo di essere.

Certo che può darsi. Anche perché se uno ha bisogno di stimoli e di contrastare la noia avrebbe tutti i diritti di fare qualcosa per se. Penso che se ti sentissi legittimata, in virtù del fatto che le tue aspirazioni non comprometterebbero la tua (che ancora si capisce) struttura vitale, non avresti problemi ad esprimerti.

Ti invito a non dissimulare, se sei venuta qui per sfogarti o comprendere puoi e devi lasciarti andare. Qui puoi godere del pieno anonimato.

Una cosa sento di dirtela.
Non è che adesso uno capita per caso su un forum di questo genere. Questo forte senso di costrizione che provi credo sia talmente radicato e pressante che è difficile possa trovare soluzioni lecite. Le vie traverse non ti aiuteranno, puoi provarle però, non c'è nessuno che potrebbe fermarti se non te stessa.


----------



## Piperita (12 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E' palese che accusi una qualche forma di restrizione. Meno chiara è l'origine di questa condizione. Penso che tu ti senta repressa ma l'aggravio di questa condizione sia dovuto dal tuo modo di essere.
> 
> Certo che può darsi. Anche perché se uno ha bisogno di stimoli e di contrastare la noia avrebbe tutti i diritti di fare qualcosa per se. Penso che se ti sentissi legittimata, in virtù del fatto che le tue aspirazioni non comprometterebbero la tua (che ancora si capisce) struttura vitale, non avresti problemi ad esprimerti.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre fatto la brava e la perfetta perchè da brava primogenita era quello che sentivo che i miei volevano da me, e il ruolo mi è stato congeniale fino ad una certa età.
Io dall'alto della mia perfezione avevo il potere di giudicare tutti in famiglia, una vera istituzione. Per un periodo ho goduto di questa mia posizione, finché col passare del tempo e degli anni mi sono resa conto di avere tradito me stessa, io non sono come gli altri pensano che sia o come io stessa credevo di essere. 
Non sono musona di mio ma lo sono quando non sono soddisfatta di qualcosa o qualcuno. 
Mi hanno insegnato ad essere come sono e adesso non sono contenta di me.
Sono severa con gli altri e con me stessa ma non perché mi piaccia ma perché avendo assunto questo ruolo, ormai tutti si aspettano che sia così.
Quando ho avuto problemi e sono stata male, è saltato il banco . Tutti avevano perso la bussola, sembrava di stare in una casa di matti. Per forza di cose ho dovuto riprendere le redini e ricominciare la solita vita pur con sofferenza.
Ora ho intenzione di mantenere questo equilibrio ma sono consapevole che non sono così e voglio avere uno spazio in cui essere vera.


----------



## JON (12 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho sempre fatto la brava e la perfetta perchè da brava primogenita era quello che sentivo che i miei volevano da me, e il ruolo mi è stato congeniale fino ad una certa età.
> Io dall'alto della mia perfezione avevo il potere di giudicare tutti in famiglia, una vera istituzione. Per un periodo ho goduto di questa mia posizione, finché col passare del tempo e degli anni mi sono resa conto di avere tradito me stessa, io non sono come gli altri pensano che sia o come io stessa credevo di essere.
> Non sono musona di mio ma lo sono quando non sono soddisfatta di qualcosa o qualcuno.
> Mi hanno insegnato ad essere come sono e adesso non sono contenta di me.
> ...


Hai passato molto tempo a dissimulare. Potrebbe sembrare un ruolo facile, ma produce lo stesso stress della simulazione.

Che problemi hai avuto? Solo per capire, se vuoi.


----------



## Piperita (12 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai passato molto tempo a dissimulare. Potrebbe sembrare un ruolo facile, ma produce lo stesso stress della simulazione.
> 
> Che problemi hai avuto? Solo per capire, se vuoi.


Depressione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Depressione


Sei stata in cura da un bravo neuropsichiatra?


----------



## Piperita (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei stata in cura da un bravo neuropsichiatra?


sì


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> sì


Ma sei stai ancora così inquieta non ha finito la cura.


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei stai ancora così inquieta non ha finito la cura.


Ma è nella mia indole. Non è che curarsi significa placare tutti i sentimenti e le sensazioni


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma è nella mia indole. Non è che curarsi significa placare tutti i sentimenti e le sensazioni


Non capisco bene il perché tu rappresenti in famiglia una sorta di pilastro portante. Cioè, ti sei dovuta rimboccare le maniche nel momento in cui TU avevi bisogno di supporto, perché gli altri avevano sbroccato? Di che stiamo a parlare?


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non capisco bene il perché tu rappresenti in famiglia una sorta di pilastro portante. Cioè, ti sei dovuta rimboccare le maniche nel momento in cui TU avevi bisogno di supporto, perché gli altri avevano sbroccato? Di che stiamo a parlare?


Esatto. 
Io non posso permettermi il lusso di stare male, devo essere forte per forza.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma è nella mia indole. Non è che curarsi significa placare tutti i sentimenti e le sensazioni


Sacrosanto! Quello che però non riesco a capire è perchè non lasci il tuo compagno se vivi il rapporto come una costrizione... è evidente che desideri una libertà che lui non è disposto a concedere. Più che comprensibile, d'altronde.


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io non posso permettermi il lusso di stare male, devo essere forte per forza.


Insomma, stai male, ti senti male. Probabilmente intorno non hai una situazione "felice". O meglio, voglio sperare sia questo. Perdona il controsenso, ma sarei più contento per te se questa situazione dipendesse da cause di forza maggiore. Nel senso che sei investita da responsabilità di cui puoi farti carico solo tu.

Comprendo che sei oppressa, se le cause sono al di fuori di te la cosa assume, concedimi il passaggio,  un tono più accettabile. Chiaro che di accettabile non c'è nulla. Possibile che tu non possa fare nulla per migliorare la tu qualità di vita?

Spero di sbagliarmi, davvero. Madonna, il tradimento come soluzione terapeutica qui mi sa che è una novità. Scusa, ma come al solito con te, si va alla cieca.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io non posso permettermi il lusso di stare male, devo essere forte per forza.


Chi ti obbliga? Tu o gli altri?


----------



## spleen (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io non posso permettermi il lusso di stare male, devo essere forte per forza.


Questa frase è molto indicativa, penso che riuscire ad accettare le proprie fragilità sia una grande conquista, che non è un lusso inutile ma una necessità intima, un aderire a se stessi senza riserve.
Altrimenti ti sarà difficile trovare un equilibrio, anche se cambi modo di vita, anche se ti liberi di quella tua "vita precedente" e vai a conoscere il mondo. 
Continuerai a rincorrere te stessa.... all'infinito.


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sacrosanto! Quello che però non riesco a capire è perchè non lasci il tuo compagno se vivi il rapporto come una costrizione... è evidente che desideri una libertà che lui non è disposto a concedere. Più che comprensibile, d'altronde.


Perché gli voglio bene, di un bene profondo che si può paragonare al bene che si vuole ad un figlio e non si abbandona un figlio. E poi lui è la persona migliore che conosco, sono io quella sbagliata


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Insomma, stai male, ti senti male. Probabilmente intorno non hai una situazione "felice". O meglio, voglio sperare sia questo. Perdona il controsenso, ma sarei più contento per te se questa situazione dipendesse da cause di forza maggiore. Nel senso che sei investita da responsabilità di cui puoi farti carico solo tu.
> 
> Comprendo che sei oppressa, se le cause sono al di fuori di te la cosa assume, concedimi il passaggio,  un tono più accettabile. Chiaro che di accettabile non c'è nulla. Possibile che tu non possa fare nulla per migliorare la tu qualità di vita?
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, davvero. Madonna, il tradimento come soluzione terapeutica qui mi sa che è una novità. Scusa, ma come al solito con te, si va alla cieca.


Adesso sto bene, sono solo combattuta.
Non riesco a capire me stessa, mi va bene la mia vita che mi è invidiata da tanti, solo che vorrei anche altro, qualcosa in più e niente di meno


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Chi ti obbliga? Tu o gli altri?


Se sto male salta il banco, l'ho scritto


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Questa frase è molto indicativa, penso che riuscire ad accettare le proprie fragilità sia una grande conquista, che non è un lusso inutile ma una necessità intima, un aderire a se stessi senza riserve.
> Altrimenti ti sarà difficile trovare un equilibrio, anche se cambi modo di vita, anche se ti liberi di quella tua "vita precedente" e vai a conoscere il mondo.
> Continuerai a rincorrere te stessa.... all'infinito.


Lo so, ho acquisito molte consapevolezze che prima non avevo grazie ad un lungo percorso di introspezione e grazie all'aiuto di un bravissimo terapeuta, ed è proprio per questo che non mollo nulla. Sono una persona che di natura si annoia facilmente, un'insoddisfatta cronica insomma


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perché gli voglio bene, di un bene profondo che si può paragonare al bene che si vuole ad un figlio e non si abbandona un figlio. E poi lui è la persona migliore che conosco, sono io quella sbagliata


Mi hai fatto venire i brividi [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION]...

Avevo pensieri molto simili ai tuoi, un tre annetti fa...stavo quasi per soffocare in me stessa, allora...e neanche me ne rendevo conto...

Mi ricordo che l'idea di lasciare il mio ex compagno mi faceva venire in mente l'abbandonare un cane lungo l'autostrada. 
E non era disprezzo per lui, pensare al cane...io non riuscivo a dirmi che lo sentivo come un figlio, e che quel sentire era la profezia che si stava autoadempiendo....ho capito che il sentimento riguardava il figlio dopo, e me lo avevano fatto notare qui, le prime volte che scrivevo...

Pensare al cane abbandonato a me faceva venire in mente una creatura innocente e assolutamente indifesa, che era mio compito proteggere e curare, sentivo una tristezza profonda a quel pensiero...come se stessi decidendo di lasciar calare su di lui la mannaia...un boia...della peggior specie...sbagliata...

A distanza di tre anni...ho perso tanto dal punto di vista delle sicurezze, economiche in primis...ma a posteriori...non aspetterei tanto quanto ho aspettato....adesso respiro e sono viva e vibrante...

Per la prima volta in 39 anni sono responsabile solo di me. I primi tempi mi faceva addirittura male avere tutta quell'aria da respirare...adesso lo trovo...commovente. Per me. 

E la mia insoddisfazione cronica...il mio essere anima in pena, inquieta...credevo fossero mie caratteristiche...mi sto rendendo conto che semplicemente non avevo mai sperimentato la serenità di potermi semplicemente occupare di me, rispondendo a me e per me. 

Ed è pace...girare per la vita senza addosso la costante sensazione che il mio mollare avrebbe fatto crollare ogni cosa, e sarei stata io l'unica responsabile...(mi terrorizzava...)

E mollare il colpo, sì, ha fatto crollare un sacco di cose per la verità e mi sono accorta che stavano su solo perchè le tenevo io su...ma adesso posso costruire, e secondo il mio gusto. E solo il mio. 

E poi, se lo desidero, condividere. 
E se non lo desidero, godere in me e di me per me. 

E le cose che stavano su, solo perchè io mi ci tenevo ancorata, in fondo avevano fatto il loro tempo...ed era tempo di lasciar andare...perchè in fondo se qualcosa sta su perchè lo tieni su, rinunciando anche a respirare....c'è qualcosa che non va..profondamente...in chi tiene su...che a volte tener su il fuori, è uno dei tanti modi per non entrare dentro e dare un occhio alle macerie che da tempo sono già lì, dentro...e sentire il male che fa. 

Boh...io se fossi in te non sarei tanto assoluta....anche se so benissimo, che ora come ora, non puoi che esserlo...ma poniti il dubbio...


----------



## Piperita (13 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire i brividi @_Piperita_...
> 
> Avevo pensieri molto simili ai tuoi, un tre annetti fa...stavo quasi per soffocare in me stessa, allora...e neanche me ne rendevo conto...
> 
> ...


Grazie per le tue parole. Il fatto è che la situazione mi fa anche comodo tra l'altro, sono anche vigliacca  e poi ci sono di mezzo anche i figli.
Ho grande spirito di abnegazione e sono una che ci muore nelle situazioni. L'unica cosa che mi pesa è l'insoddisfazione che provo e che mi fa sentire sbagliata. Basterebbe essere un tantino più umile e ringraziare per quello che ho, che è tanto. Mi considero della specie peggiore, di quelle donne che non auguro a nessuno di incontrare, perchè incontentabile


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho sempre fatto la brava e la perfetta perchè da brava primogenita era quello che sentivo che i miei volevano da me, e il ruolo mi è stato congeniale fino ad una certa età.
> Io dall'alto della mia perfezione avevo il potere di giudicare tutti in famiglia, una vera istituzione. Per un periodo ho goduto di questa mia posizione, finché col passare del tempo e degli anni mi sono resa conto di avere tradito me stessa, io non sono come gli altri pensano che sia o come io stessa credevo di essere.
> Non sono musona di mio ma lo sono quando non sono soddisfatta di qualcosa o qualcuno.
> Mi hanno insegnato ad essere come sono e adesso non sono contenta di me.
> ...


non sai come ti capisco


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perché gli voglio bene, di un bene profondo che si può paragonare al bene che si vuole ad un figlio e non si abbandona un figlio. E poi lui è la persona migliore che conosco, sono io quella sbagliata


allora se davvero lo ami e se davvero pensi di essere tu quella sbagliata... cambia!


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Adesso sto bene, sono solo combattuta.
> Non riesco a capire me stessa, mi va bene la mia vita che mi è invidiata da tanti, solo che vorrei anche altro, qualcosa in più e niente di meno


Forse, più che non capire te stessa, non riesci a controllarti come hai sempre fatto.
Non credo che tu abbia chissà cosa di cui pentirti, penso che ora che hai analizzato gli aspetti della tua vita e della tua personalità tu abbia difficoltà non tanto nel controllarti, cosa cui sei già abituata, ma nell'ipotizzare una eventuale perdita di controllo perché allo stato delle cose tu sei comunque oppressa e senti il peso di eventuali prese di posizione che attueresti per liberarti.

Se ti ritieni un'insoddisfatta cronica, quindi nello spirito, concordo, non sei proprio il tipo di donna che si auspicherebbe di incontrare. Ma i momenti difficili possono arrivare per tutti, il tuo caso poi sarà pure singolare ma non si discosta da quello che è l'iter che porterebbe chiunque ad un momento di stallo e crisi. E' un fatto comune, per cause pregresse si arriva sempre ad un punto critico quando i motivi sono conflittuali.

Voglio dire che per te non vedo soluzioni se non quella di sbattere la testa con i tuoi possibili errori e in quel momento capire se veramente è come credi tu che pensi di essere un'insoddisfatta irrecuperabile o è solo questione di rientrare semplicemente nei ranghi.


----------



## Piperita (14 Ottobre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora se davvero lo ami e se davvero pensi di essere tu quella sbagliata... cambia!


Sì e come? Hai consigli?


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì e come? Hai consigli?


Fai un elenco spassionato e feroce di tutto quello che davvero odi di te stessa, e comincia a lavorarci su tutti i giorni, partendo dalle piccole cose. Taglia via pian piano tutto quello che ti fa schifo. So che è faticoso, ma senza fatica questo mondo non ti regala niente.


----------



## Piperita (14 Ottobre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fai un elenco spassionato e feroce di tutto quello che davvero odi di te stessa, e comincia a lavorarci su tutti i giorni, partendo dalle piccole cose. Taglia via pian piano tutto quello che ti fa schifo. So che è faticoso, ma senza fatica questo mondo non ti regala niente.


Le cose che odio sono quelle che mi permettono di rimanere al mio posto e sostenere il peso di tutto.
Odio il senso di insoddisfazione, il desiderare stimoli mentali...vorrei essere una donna un tantino più tranquilla ma come fai a cambiare l'indole di una persona? 
Io ci provo a stare compressa nel mio bel compartimento stagno solo che ogni tanto sbarello e a volte di brutto.
E' come vivere in una bella gabbia dorata dove tutto è perfetto ed è come deve essere però subentra la noia.
Come una torta, se troppo dolce finisce per farti venire la nausea, ma non significa che non ti piaccia o non ti piacerà in futuro, solo che adesso hai bisogno di smettere di mangiarla e magiare altro


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole. Il fatto è che la situazione mi fa anche comodo tra l'altro, sono anche vigliacca  e poi ci sono di mezzo anche i figli.
> Ho grande spirito di abnegazione e sono una che ci muore nelle situazioni. L'unica cosa che mi pesa è l'insoddisfazione che provo e che mi fa sentire sbagliata. Basterebbe essere un tantino più umile e ringraziare per quello che ho, che è tanto. Mi considero della specie peggiore, di quelle donne che non auguro a nessuno di incontrare, perchè incontentabile


Prego 

Si chiama confort zone...quella zona di mezzo in cui ci si può anche adagiare lasciando tutto il peso alle parole e spostando nel futuro la proiezione di sè...

E per come la vedo io ci si può stare anche tutta la vita. Non ci vedrei niente di male. 

Ma credo ci sia una differenza fondamentale fra lo starci per decisione consapevole e accettazione di condizioni oggettive che fanno pendere la bilancia sullo stare e sul ne vale la pena e lo starci subendo se stessi e cercando giustificazione nel giudizio di sè. Giudizio di valore intendo. 

Nel primo caso ci si assume la responsabilità di una posizione nella propria vita. 
Nel secondo caso si guarda di sbieco le proprie responsabilità rispetto al prendersi cura di se stessi. 

Di mio penso che nel secondo caso ci sia una forma di "dimenticanza" del fatto che la Vita è una. Non c'è quella di scorta. E il tempo non è eterno e men che meno a nostra disposizione. 
Oltre al fatto che la gratitudine io credo non sia da rivolgere a qualche individuo in particolare..ma semplicemente alla Vita stessa. 
E gratitudine, per me almeno, significa rendere graziA. Non grazie. 
E rendere grazia è mettere a frutto quel che la Vita regala in termini di opportunità.

Poi capisco che sia parte della confort zone anche dipingersi come "peggiore"...che è in fondo il rovescio della medaglia di "migliore"...ma sono entrambi assoluti, e quindi parametri di valutazione assolutamente soggettivi. 

Non so piperita...se stai dove stai. Assumitelo. Secondo me. 

Vuoi amare contemporaneamente più persone? 
Ecco...io comincerei dall'amare te stessa. 

Che si possono ammmmare anche migliaia di persone...ma se non si ama se stessi, quelle migliaia sono semplici passerelle per concedersi un piccolo sorso di un qualcosa che non esiste fuori di se stessi. 
Ed è quindi pura e semplice illusione. 

E basta saperlo...non ci vedrei niente di male. 

Fa male sentirlo....e trovare mille deviazioni per non dirselo però...


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Le cose che odio sono quelle che mi permettono di rimanere al mio posto e sostenere il peso di tutto.
> Odio il senso di insoddisfazione, il desiderare stimoli mentali...vorrei essere una donna un tantino più tranquilla ma come fai a cambiare l'indole di una persona?
> Io ci provo a stare compressa nel mio bel compartimento stagno solo che ogni tanto sbarello e a volte di brutto.
> E' come vivere in una bella gabbia dorata dove tutto è perfetto ed è come deve essere però subentra la noia.
> Come una torta, se troppo dolce finisce per farti venire la nausea, ma non significa che non ti piaccia o non ti piacerà in futuro, solo che adesso hai bisogno di smettere di mangiarla e magiare altro


allora è diverso, da quel che scrivi a me pare che non hai davvero in odio parti di te, ma al contrario la gabbia che ti hanno aiutato a costruire intorno a te. Se è così, esci prima che puoi dalla prigione, perchè quando non è tollerata (come tanti che riescono pure a farsela piacere) porta alla rovina. E' facile ammalarsi quando si vive così.


----------



## Piperita (14 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Si chiama confort zone...quella zona di mezzo in cui ci si può anche adagiare lasciando tutto il peso alle parole e spostando nel futuro la proiezione di sè...
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che ho bisogno di sentire dentro che le scelte che ho fatto sono mie e non frutto dei condizionamenti. Ho proprio bisogno di sbagliare per avere la consapevolezza di aver fatto la "scelta giusta" . Fin quando non avrò sbagliato mi rimarrà il dubbio e non potrò essere in pace con me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ho bisogno di sentire dentro che le scelte che ho fatto sono mie e non frutto dei condizionamenti. Ho proprio bisogno di sbagliare per avere la consapevolezza di aver fatto la "scelta giusta" . Fin quando non avrò sbagliato mi rimarrà il dubbio e non potrò essere in pace con me stessa.


Hai una buona capacità di raccontarti ragioni nobili, sbagliate, per farti qualche scopata. Non che un bisogno di scopate non sia significativo, ma di altro. Tu fai tanta nebbia e fumo fino a non capirci niente e per liberarti dai condizionamenti finirai per essere carne da macello.


----------



## Piperita (14 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una buona capacità di raccontarti ragioni nobili, sbagliate, per farti qualche scopata. Non che un bisogno di scopate non sia significativo, ma di altro. Tu fai tanta nebbia e fumo fino a non capirci niente e per liberarti dai condizionamenti finirai per essere carne da macello.


Non ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci. 

Sono una persona molto analitica. Analizzo i fatti e non sono certo una che si giustifica, anzi sono molto severa con  me stessa, e mi assumo spesso anche colpe che non ho. Proprio perché non voglio sconti sui vostri giudizi rimango vaga. 
Non voglio giustificarmi nè con me stessa nè con voi. Sono quella che sono. Non mi racconto nessuna ragione nobile, anzi dico di essere sbagliata e non auguro a nessuno una come me, e lo penso sul serio. Esistono persone che nascono per soffrire e per fare soffrire e sarebbe meglio se non nascessero.


----------



## spleen (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci.
> 
> Sono una persona molto analitica. Analizzo i fatti e non sono certo una che si giustifica, anzi sono molto severa con  me stessa, e mi assumo spesso anche colpe che non ho. Proprio perché non voglio sconti sui vostri giudizi rimango vaga.
> Non voglio giustificarmi nè con me stessa nè con voi. *Sono quella che sono. Non mi racconto nessuna ragione nobile, anzi dico di essere sbagliata e non auguro a nessuno una come me,* e lo penso sul serio. Esistono persone che nascono per soffrire e per fare soffrire e sarebbe meglio se non nascessero.


Tu mi sembri più che incera, estenuata. 
Dovresti invece cominciare a raccontarti delle ragioni nobili, pensando che si può anche essere meglio di quello che si crede di essere, perchè nel tuo caso, nasconderti a te stessa ed ai tuoi desideri non giova, anzi.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ho bisogno di sentire dentro che le scelte che ho fatto sono mie e non frutto dei condizionamenti. Ho proprio bisogno di sbagliare per avere la consapevolezza di aver fatto la "scelta giusta" . Fin quando non avrò sbagliato mi rimarrà il dubbio e non potrò essere in pace con me stessa.


Se è coi condizionamenti che sei in guerra...

Anche il giusto e lo sbagliato sono condizionamenti, se assunti a priori da un sistema che non hai "mangiato" e poi "digerito" appropriandotene...

Se il sistemadi riferimento è Tuo, frutto di un tuo percorso individuale, il giusto e lo sbagliato che significato hanno?

A mio parere, e per la mia esperienza, smettono di esistere in termini assoluti ed eterogeni, e inizia invece ad essere importante quel che dentro funziona e fluisce in armonia con la fedeltà a se stesse e con l'onestà del proprio sguardo nello specchio....

E l'amore....per come la vedo io, è l'altro grande condizionamento insieme a quello del sacrificio di sé in nome di....

Che nella realtà, secondo quel modo del sacrificio, si finisce per divenire simulacri di un dover esseree quindi di sé, mentendo a se stessi e di conseguenza all'altro.

Che roba è un qualcosa che sostiene le scuse per il mentire su se stessi a se stessi e quindi a chi ci circonda?
A cosa serve quel genere di sacrificio?
Ed è davvero un sacrificio o un carpiato della mente per mantenere immobilità e non affrontare il cambiamento che appartiene al vivere?

Boh....

...per quel poco che ne so, dove c'è il segreto di sé non c'è spazio per la Cura e neanche per l'amore...

E non c'è neanche scampo al far i conti con se stessi...prima o poi...in un modo o nell'altro
Credo che ciò che è concesso sia decidere se farli com partecipando o subendo, e nulla più.

Il resto sono illusioni della mente che per sua natura tende a mantenere il sistema individuo in uno stato di "immobilità"... apparente equilibrio.
Ma un sistema vivente è morto se in equilibrio statico...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci.
> 
> Sono una persona molto analitica. Analizzo i fatti e non sono certo una che si giustifica, anzi sono molto severa con  me stessa, e mi assumo spesso anche colpe che non ho. Proprio perché non voglio sconti sui vostri giudizi rimango vaga.
> Non voglio giustificarmi nè con me stessa nè con voi. Sono quella che sono. Non mi racconto nessuna ragione nobile, anzi dico di essere sbagliata e non auguro a nessuno una come me, e lo penso sul serio. Esistono persone che nascono per soffrire e per fare soffrire e sarebbe meglio se non nascessero.


Visto che non hai intenzione di espiare con il cilicio o andando a Santiago di Compostela a piedi, a me sembra solo una parte.


----------



## Piperita (14 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se è coi condizionamenti che sei in guerra...
> 
> Anche il giusto e lo sbagliato sono condizionamenti, se assunti a priori da un sistema che non hai "mangiato" e poi "digerito" appropriandotene...
> 
> ...


Guarda che non mento a nessuno, io sono quello che gli altri vogliono che sia e non perché lo penso ma perché mi  è stato chiesto chiaramente.
Quando ho parlato dei miei dubbi mi è stato detto che sono strana e troppo complicata e che devo essere come sono sempre stata, il resto non conta. Io quindi faccio quello che devo.
Ho capito cosa mi vuoi dire e ti sono grata per le tue parole, ma non credo più nelle favole e secondo me gli uomini sono tutti uguali, pertanto mi tengo quello che ho che è una bella persona


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda che non mento a nessuno, *io sono quello che gli altri vogliono che sia e non perché lo penso ma perché mi  è stato chiesto chiaramente.*
> *Quando ho parlato dei miei dubbi mi è stato detto che sono strana e troppo complicata e che devo essere come sono sempre stata, il resto non conta. Io quindi faccio quello che devo.*
> Ho capito cosa mi vuoi dire e ti sono grata per le tue parole, ma non credo più nelle favole e secondo me gli uomini sono tutti uguali, pertanto mi tengo quello che ho che è una bella persona



...e quando è stato che hai lasciato che fossero gli "altri" a decidere chi sei, come sei e le conseguenze del tuo essere? 

Quanto alle favole...mi sono sempre piaciute, ma quelle prima dei rimaneggiamenti romantici a lieto fine..le favole hanno sempre parlato della Morte, prima che diventasse un tabù innominabile e iniziassero a parlare di felicità...

In ogni caso, non parlavo di uomini. 
Parlavo di Vita Interiore e Fedeltà a se stesse. 

Dubito che l'altro, maschio o femmina che sia, possa essere una risposta. 

Se proprio una domanda. Quando si ha proprio un gran culo. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e quando è stato che hai lasciato che fossero gli "altri" a decidere chi sei, come sei e le conseguenze del tuo essere?
> 
> Quanto alle favole...mi sono sempre piaciute, ma quelle prima dei rimaneggiamenti romantici a lieto fine..le favole hanno sempre parlato della Morte, prima che diventasse un tabù innominabile e iniziassero a parlare di felicità...
> 
> ...


In fondo non hanno tutte le colpe, mi hanno sempre conosciuta così, io stessa non mi capacito.
Sono sempre stata un tantino contorta ma ero così sommersa dagli impegni che avevo poco tempo per pensarci. Adesso ho molto più tempo, inoltre l'essere stata male mi ha fatto rimettere in discussione tutte le mie certezze e mi sono ritrovata piena di dubbi e perplessità. Sono io ad essere cambiata o forse mi sto scoprendo diversa da quella che credevo di essere.
Però vorrei capire se sono la sola che ha vissuto per tutta la vita senza conoscersi realmente...voi vi conoscere bene da sempre?


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> In fondo non hanno tutte le colpe, mi hanno sempre conosciuta così, io stessa non mi capacito.
> Sono sempre stata un tantino contorta ma ero così sommersa dagli impegni che avevo poco tempo per pensarci. Adesso ho molto più tempo, inoltre l'essere stata male mi ha fatto rimettere in discussione tutte le mie certezze e mi sono ritrovata piena di dubbi e perplessità. Sono io ad essere cambiata o forse mi sto scoprendo diversa da quella che credevo di essere.
> Però vorrei capire se sono la sola che ha vissuto per tutta la vita senza conoscersi realmente...voi vi conoscere bene da sempre?


Ma non è questione di colpe...dall'esterno si vede solo quel che viene esposto dall'interno, l'immagine di sè che si proietta nel mondo

E proiettare l'immagine di sè nel mondo io penso sia una questione in costante divenire, l'immagine è sempre la stessa ma è anche mutevole e sfaccettata, non pensi? 

La questione per come la vedo io, riguarda più il timore di se stessi, di quelle parti "nuove" o "sconosciute" che ci sono sempre state, ma che in un modo o nell'altro sono state messe via...

Io non penso si cambi, io penso che semplicemente si scoprano interazioni fra parti e si "liberino" parti del sè, mano a mano si percorre la Vita...

Cosa significa conoscersi bene da sempre?

Messa così, sembra la negazione dell'evoluzione della relazione con se stessi...

E la conferma del condizionamento per cui arrivati all'età adulta si debba necessariamente restare uguale a se stessi...la stabilità farlocca del mulino bianco....non pensi? 

...e poi conoscersi non è una performance...ma un percorso...è Vivere...secondo me.


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di colpe...dall'esterno si vede solo quel che viene esposto dall'interno, l'immagine di sè che si proietta nel mondo
> 
> E proiettare l'immagine di sè nel mondo io penso sia una questione in costante divenire, l'immagine è sempre la stessa ma è anche mutevole e sfaccettata, non pensi?
> 
> ...


Conoscersi bene nel senso che avete avuto un percorso di vita dove non ci sono stati grandi cambiamenti perché avete capito da subito cosa volevate dalla vita.
Le ragazze di oggi mi sembrano molto sicure di quello che vogliono e fanno delle scelte ben precise. Io non ricordo di avere avuto le idee chiare da ragazza. 
Ad una certa età, immagino che le scelte siano scelte vere e ponderate.


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Conoscersi bene nel senso che avete avuto un percorso di vita dove non ci sono stati grandi cambiamenti perché avete capito da subito cosa volevate dalla vita.
> Le ragazze di oggi mi sembrano molto sicure di quello che vogliono e fanno delle scelte ben precise. Io non ricordo di avere avuto le idee chiare da ragazza.
> Ad una certa età, immagino che le scelte siano scelte vere e ponderate.


Non so le altre ragazze D)...con un caro amico un giorno facevamo il conto delle vite vissute...questa è la mia quarta...quella dove sto scoprendo la commozione di me e la Gratitudine alla Vita...

nella prima sono stata il contenitore del senso di morte e non esistenza e fallimento di mia madre, il maschio mancato di mio padre e colei che avrebbe usurpato sua sorella di ogni diritto alla vita e al benessere
nella seconda ho camminato a braccetto con la violenza che ho subito, mi ci sono avvolta dentro e mi sono vendicata..disprezzo, rabbia e rivalsa, isolamento mi hanno fatto compagnia
nella terza ho provato a essere giusta, mi sono assunta la responsabilità di un uomo, ho addirittura pensato che anche per me ci potesse una qualche forma di amore che non fosse portatore di morte e dolore
nella quarta...mi commuovo di me...sono viva, vibrante e respiro liberamente...cammino abbracciata a me stessa, come in un sogno a 20 anni, in cui mi vedevo di spalle con una bambina in uno di quegli zaini da montagna e andavamo insieme per il mondo, io e lei...

Ogni Vita è una storia..ogni storia ha i suoi protagonisti...ogni scelta è una posizione rispetto a se stessi...

Credo che il sunto, per quanto mi riguarda, è che in ogni gabbia ci sono entrata con le mie gambe e ne sono uscita a volte strisciando, ma sempre contando su di me e rendendomi conto ogni volta che le chiavi le avevo in mano io...solo che, come in tutti i sogni che si rispettino, non mi vedevo le mani e non riuscivo a sentire cosa tenessi...

Sai, una delle differenze fra un sogno e un sogno lucido sono le mani...nei sogni lucidi ci si possono vedere le mani, e si può accendere la luce...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so le altre ragazze D)...con un caro amico un giorno facevamo il conto delle vite vissute...questa è la mia quarta...quella dove sto scoprendo la commozione di me e la Gratitudine alla Vita...
> 
> nella prima sono stata il contenitore del senso di morte e non esistenza e fallimento di mia madre, il maschio mancato di mio padre e colei che avrebbe usurpato sua sorella di ogni diritto alla vita e al benessere
> nella seconda ho camminato a braccetto con la violenza che ho subito, mi ci sono avvolta dentro e mi sono vendicata..disprezzo, rabbia e rivalsa, isolamento mi hanno fatto compagnia
> ...


Bello


----------

